

Hack Attack : Install Leopard on your PC - marcofloriano
http://dailyapps.net/2007/10/hack-attack-install-leopard-on-your-pc-in-3-easy-steps/

======
marcofloriano
update : [http://dailyapps.net/2007/12/hack-attack-install-leopard-
on-...](http://dailyapps.net/2007/12/hack-attack-install-leopard-on-your-pc-
in-just-one-step/)

Right now i´m trying to make this work, i will put my conclusions later.

